# FREE FBI LEOKA Training



## bluesamurai22

There will be *2* free FBI LEOKA trainings in the area next week.

On Thursday, June 21 the program will be held at the Woburn Police Department

On Friday, June 22 the program will be held at the Dracut Police Department

Class on both days runs from 08:00 to 12:00

*Officers only need to contact Kevin Donnelly to sign up for this excellent free class - [email protected]*


*I have taken this class 2 times from 2 different LEOKA instructors and I highly recommend it.*


*See program description below. I have also listed a number of free officer safety resources below the LEOKA description.*



*FBI LEOKA TRAINING WILL INCLUDE SOME OR ALL OF THE FOLLOWING COMPONENTS; *
·*FBI LEOKA PROGRAM HISTORY AND RESOURCES*
·*FBI LEOKA RESEARCH, ANALYSIS AND CONCLUSIONS*
·*DISCUSSION OF THE DEADLY MIX (officer, offender, circumstances)*
·*PERCEPTIONS ROLE IN OFFICER SURVIVAL*
·*FOOT PURSUITS*
·*FACING A DRAWN GUN*
·*AMBUSHES*
·*USE OF FORCE*
·*ARREST & CONTROL*
·*TRAINING*
·*ACCIDENTAL DEATHS*
·*THE WILL TO WIN*
·*A.I.M. - AWARENESS, IMAGE, MINDSET*
*COURSE OBJECTIVE: TO ASSIST LAW ENFORCEMENT WITH REDUCING DEATH AND SERIOUS INJURIES BY PLACING AN EMPHASIS ON THE COGNITIVE SKILLS REQUIRED FOR OFFICER SURVIVAL*
*COURSE DELIVERY: THE COURSE CONTENT INCLUDES LECTURE, INTERACTIVE DISCUSSION, ANALYSIS OF LEOKA DATA, VIDEO INTERVIEWS WITH SURVING OFFICERS AND OFFENDERS*
*COURSE DESCRIPTION: THIS PROGRAM RELIES ON A DETAILED ANALYSIS OF THE DEADLY MIX INVOLVING OFFICERS, OFFENDERS AND THE CIRCUMSTANCES UNDER WHICH THEY COME TOGETHER THAT RESULT IN DEATH OR SERIOUS BODILY INJURY TO POLICE OFFICERS. DEMOGRAPHIC AND BEHAVIORIAL DESCRIPTORS OF VICTIM OFFICERS AND OFFENDERS WILL BE DISCUSSED, AS WILL THE RECURRING CIRCUMSTANCES UNDER WHICH POLICE OFFICERS ARE MOST OFTEN KILLED OR INJURED.*


*Free Officer Survival Resources:*


*- Below 100*

The idea of Below 100 is to keep LODD's under 100 officers per year. I have printed out all of these free posters and hung them up on all of our training bulletin boards:

http://below100.com/

*- Valor for Blue*

The Valor Project is designed to enhance officer safety. They have free resources on their website and are currently touring the country to give training.

http://www.valorforblue.org/

*- Calibre Press*

Calibre Press has an excellent newsletter that all officers should subscribe to. They have been the leaders in officer survival training for 3 decades now with their Street Survival Seminar and their 3 Masterpiece books on the topic.

The Street Survival Newslinenewsletter is free - http://www.calibrepress.com/

*- Tactical Debriefs*

Excellent newsletter about officer involved shootings. *http://www.tacticaldebriefs.com/*


- *Blue Sheepdog*

Another good newsletter

http://www.bluesheepdog.com/


- *Police Officer Safety Association*

POSA runs classes in this area and has some free videos and materials.

http://www.posai.org/


*- Force Science*

Force Science is the cutting edge in research on officer involved shootings and use of force incidents. The Force Science Newsletter is free and the information it provides is excellent.

http://www.forcescience.org/

***For only $200 officers from all over New England can attend an excellent two day Force Science program in Burlington MA on June 28 and 29. This class will be instructed by Chris Butler and *Doctor Bill Lewinski*. Dr. Lewinski is the founder of Force Science and this is a rare opportunity to see him here in the Northeast.***

www.bpd.org/force-science


----------



## Herrdoktor

This is excellent class that should be mandatory training. 

Its a real eye opener.


----------



## Hush

Is this sworn officer only?


----------



## SSTRT

Random offshoot question... I signed up to take the one in Portsmouth NH in November and I was wondering if I need to bring anything special? Nobody in my department had ever taken this class. TIA...


----------



## Herrdoktor

SSTRT said:


> Random offshoot question... I signed up to take the one in Portsmouth NH in November and I was wondering if I need to bring anything special? Nobody in my department had ever taken this class. TIA...


You don't need to bring anything


----------



## SSTRT

Thanks guys. I just wanted to double check. I've heard amazing things about this class and jumped at the chance to take it.


----------

